# mozilla-firefox 1.0 in deutsch

## WiredEd

Hallo Zusammen, ich habe hier ein kleines Rätsel zum Wochenende   :Shocked:  :

Ich habe mir in Ermangelung der entsprechenden Binaries den aktuellen mozilla-firefox aus den Quellen gemerged:

```
emerge mozilla-firefox
```

soweit, so gut. Hat auch prima geklappt, Firefox läuft wie gewohnt prima.

```
# emerge -p mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0
```

Nun konnte ich es aber nicht lassen, und habe mir gedacht, wenn Du schon mal den komplett durchkompiliert hast, willst Du ihn auch in Deutsch haben. Also habe ich mir von ftp.mozilla.org die de-DE.xpi installiert. Hat auch ohne Fehlermeldung funktioniert. Im Extensions-Fenster stand auch geschrieben, dass die neue Extension nach einem Neustart des Browsers installiert wird. So, Neustart des Browsers durchgeführt, und "Deutsch (DE) Language Pack 1.0" wird unter den Extensions aufgeführt. Aber der Browser, bzw. die Menüs sind immer noch in Englisch.

Hat das mal irgendjemand auch ausprobiert, und dabei Erfolg gehabt? Nicht, dass ich unbedingt deutsche Menüs brauche. Aber von der Optik her währe es schon nett.

Fände ich toll, wenn das mal jemand bei sich testen könnte. Eventuell ja auch mal mit der mozilla-firefox-bin der Pre-Release (Wenn die noch jemand drauf hat), und seine Erfahrungen hier postet. Vielleicht habe ich ja nur irgendwas vergessen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen ein schönes verschneites Wochenende   :Very Happy: 

----------

## primat

Sicher, dass Du das Language Pack für 1.0 intalliert hast? Solche Effekte traten bei mir immer auf, wenn ich alte Versionen installiert habe. 

Gruss

PS: Schau doch mal im firefox forum vorbei. Die sind da kompetenter bei Problemen mit firefox!

http://firefox.stw.uni-duisburg.de/forum/

----------

## cutmann

Hallo,

probiere mal Firefox mit '/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox'  -UiLocale de zu starten.

gruss

----------

## WiredEd

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Schau doch mal im firefox forum vorbei. Die sind da kompetenter bei Problemen mit firefox!
> 
> http://firefox.stw.uni-duisburg.de/forum/

 

Das scheint der richtige Hinweis zu sein.  Ich hatte nur im mozilla.org/firefox Forum geschaut. Ich wusste nicht, dass es da noch ein weiteres Forum gibt. Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde das dann  hiermit  mal testen wenn ich wieder an meinem Rechner bin.

----------

## Alexi-5000

Nabend alle zusammen,

ich schließe mich dem Problem an, auch mein Firefox bleibt nach der Installtion des DE Packs

in englisch.

Alexi

----------

## WiredEd

Ich kann Dir wirklich nur den genialen locale-switcher empfehlen: http://firefox.stw.uni-duisburg.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10382

----------

## Hippi@Bacarni

cool. nicht schlecht. hab auch grad den switcher ans laufen gebracht. Das ist mal eine kleine schöne extension für den firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> Ich kann Dir wirklich nur den genialen locale-switcher empfehlen: http://firefox.stw.uni-duisburg.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10382

 

Der funktioniert ja hervorragend.

Danke, Alexi

----------

## sai

Um auch mal negative Presse zu machen:

1. Bei mir war lange Zeit der Server down, ich konnte es gar nicht downloaden.

2. Als es geklappt hat, und ich Firefox neu gestartet habe, hatte ich einen superschönen Eintrag im Menü (de_DE oder englisch)... das war auch englisch. Ich habs auf deutsch gestellt, und Firefox neugestartet. Jedenfalls wollte ich das. Firefox startete nicht mehr richtig. Statt dessen bekam ich ein Fenster mit ein paar Meldungen, einer davon war diese: "title="&mainWindow.title;"... wie gesagt, mehrere Meldungen dieser Art in einem Fenster, das gelben Hintergrund hatte (warum auch immer).

Also -Profilordner löschen =(. Naja, ich starte jetzt Firefox mit dem langen Befehl... bzw. habe ich diesen Befehl in den Menüeintrag editiert (Fluxbox).

mfg sai

----------

## c07

 *sai wrote:*   

> mehrere Meldungen dieser Art in einem Fenster, das gelben Hintergrund hatte (warum auch immer).

 

Das sind Fehlermeldungen vom XML-Parser.

----------

## fuchur

hi

Wenn man die Sprache de-DE.xpi installiert hat und in die

Adressleiste "about:config" eingibt kann man auch

"general.useragent.locale" auf de-DE setzen und brauch kein

erweiterung. 

mfg

----------

